# Hannibal Crossing?



## Jeremy (Jan 26, 2007)

http://www.phobe.com/sfi/hannibal.html

 :gyroidsurprised:


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2007)

xDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd tap that.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out this screenshot.  :gyroidveryhappy:


----------



## UltraByte (Jan 26, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Check out this screenshot.  :gyroidveryhappy:


 OMG. xDDDDDDD


----------



## Zelandonia (Jan 26, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## cherry (Jan 26, 2007)

:yes:  :yay:


----------



## Gabby (Jan 27, 2007)

Is that real?!I wnat to buy it.


----------



## ƒish (Jan 27, 2007)

I think I'm a bigger fan of Grand Theft Ottoman

http://www.phobe.com/sfi/gto_screen.jpg

heh...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jan 27, 2007)

STORMCOMMANDER said:
			
		

> Check out this screenshot. :gyroidveryhappy:


I'd so get that


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh, I thought you meant Hannibal Lecter Crossing.

>_>. Nevermind. Phocecians suck.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 27, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 27, 2007)

[quote="Shadow_] :lol: [/quote]
 Yeah, that just completely ruined my day. T_T


----------



## SL92 (Jan 27, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] :lol:


Yeah, that just completely ruined my day. T_T [/quote]
 That wasn't directed at your post


----------



## dragonflamez (Jan 27, 2007)

Shadow_] [quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_] :lol:


Yeah, that just completely ruined my day. T_T [/quote]
That wasn't directed at your post    			 [/quote]
 I know.

I meant that that fact that it WASNT Hannibal Lecter Crossing ruined my day.


----------



## SL92 (Jan 27, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't directed at your post    			 [/quote]
I know.

I meant that that fact that it WASNT Hannibal Lecter Crossing ruined my day. [/quote]
 Oh, I get it


----------



## ƒish (Jan 27, 2007)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Shadow_] [quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wasn't directed at your post    			 [/quote]
I know.

I meant that that fact that it WASNT Hannibal Lecter Crossing ruined my day. [/quote]
 They've got better games on that site.

Dead men rising sounded pretty funny... but they didn't get the point across that its about bloated corpses floating to the top of the ocean across enough. : (

and Grand Theft Ottoman was funny. >.>


----------



## Duke (Feb 2, 2007)

-_-


----------

